# GPU-Z Validator



## VulkanBros (Oct 22, 2010)

Would´nt it be nice to have the option to make a "GPU-Z Validator" sig?

Like CPU-Z´s - to put into your sig??

Example of the CPU-Z Validator:


----------



## MuGuFuTsu (Nov 17, 2014)

VulkanBros said:


> Would´nt it be nice to have the option to make a "GPU-Z Validator" sig?
> 
> Like CPU-Z´s - to put into your sig??
> 
> Example of the CPU-Z Validator:



+1


----------

